# Hunts in Oxfordshire



## hundleydavid (12 November 2006)

Hi

I want to start hunting next season once my ridding is up to par,  but would like to get involved in the current season. I live in Deddington , Near, Brackley and Banbury, in Oxfordshire. Does anyone know of hunts in this area? Is there a way of getting involved in the hunts, while not ridding in them.

Thanks


----------



## k9h (12 November 2006)

Yes there is plent for you to get involved with before ridding out with them. Best thing to find pack near you is go onto MFHA websit &amp; find the pack nearest you &amp; contact the seceratary, their details will be on the site. Go make some great new friends (thou sure you dont need to!)


----------



## hundleydavid (12 November 2006)

Thanks.. The website is really useful.


----------



## chestnut cob (19 November 2006)

If you're in Oxford I would have said maybe the Vale of Aylesbury might be best for you?


----------



## Jiffy (19 November 2006)

Ah... whilst we're on the subject of hunts in Oxfordshire, that reminds me.  :^)

Has anyone heard any more about the new "Private" pack that Ian Fleming's nephew is creating?

...Or is too secret for just anybody to know about?


----------

